# Solved: how to disable autoplay in Windows Media Player 10



## amallen (Jul 28, 2004)

I sometimes use Windows Media Player 10 and wish to disable the autoplay feature when that program is running. This setting is specific to WMP 10 and not the CD/DVD drive because Autoplay does NOT kick in when I load a CD in the CD/DVD player and WMP 10 is closed. In that case, it asks me which program I want to use to play the CD (which is what I want). However, when I already have Windows Media Player open/running and insert a CD, it automatically starts playback. I disabled this on another machine before but apparently can't find it again on this machine. FYI, I am running WinXP SP2.

Thanks,

Aaron Allen
Albuquerque, NM


----------



## amallen (Jul 28, 2004)

I believe I found the answer to my own post. It looks like Windows has performed one of its (in)famous updates. I checked my other machine and found the same behavior described above when previously it did not autoplay a CD when Media Player 10 was open. So I poked around the registry and found that the CDAutoPlay key was set to 1 on both machines under [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Preferences]. I changed CDAutoPlay to 0 and things are as they were before. Hope this helps others users having the same issue.

Aaron


----------



## Haggis37 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a slightly different problem. When I drag a track from the details pan to the list pane it automatically starts to play. How can I disable this autostart?. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------

